# Control arm bushings found



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for the link to 4DSC.com. I ordered and got the new bushings for the 92 Maxima. They look right and I will be putting them in next week. Next it will be the rear struts. One of these days I can go back to working on my own car !!!


----------

